# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [RESOLVED] Flash Action Script 3 - XML button label

## Nightwalker83

Hi,

This code shows you how to create a button to change its label via xml.

1.You need to create a new movie clip! The name is up to you.
2. Draw the button shape.
3. Add a new layer called "Text". 
4. Add a dynamic textbox called "btText" to the "Text" layer.
5. Go back to the main stage add a new layer called "Actions" and add the following code:



```
var link: URLRequest = new URLRequest("menuDef.xml");
var loader:URLLoader = new URLLoader(link);
var i:int
var myXML:XML = new XML();
//call the loaders load function to load the specified URL

loader.load(link);


loader.addEventListener(Event.COMPLETE,dataLoaded);
//Button code
function dataLoaded (event: Event){
	myXML = new XML(loader.data);
	for (i = 0; i < 6; i++){
		var j:int = i+ 1; 
		/**0 is the line in the  
		xml the labels start from. (i) starts counting from the 0 line until the end
        specified above.**/
	
		this["btnEnter"].btText.text = myXML.child(0).child(0);
	}
	
}
```

6. Create an xml file called "menuDef.xml" and add the following text to it:




> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <menu>
> <menuLabels>
> <label>Home</label>
> </menuLabels>
> </menu>


7. Go back to flash and add another layer called "content".

8. Drag the newly created movie clip onto the "content" layer (stage) and put "btnEnter" as the instants name.

9. Run the project.

Nightwalker

----------

